# 190 VISA grant timelines



## vamshi7777 (Oct 7, 2015)

Hi Lucky Visa holders,

Just wanted all of you to reply the timelines of 190 visa (mostly NSW) timelines...i.e. since the day of invitation till visa grant.

My timelines are as follows:

ANZSCO Code: 261312 Developer programmer
PTE: Sept 2017: L 88 - R 84 - W 90 - S 88 (20 pts)
Total points: subclass 190 = 70 points
EOI Updated: 20th Sept 2017.
NSW invite: 13 Oct 2017
Visa applied: 31st October 2017
All documents uploaded including medicals and PCC: 25th November 2017
Visa processing commence mail from DIBP: 13 December 2017.
Visa Grant: ?

thanks,
Vamshi


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vamshi7777 said:


> Hi Lucky Visa holders,
> 
> Just wanted all of you to reply the timelines of 190 visa (mostly NSW) timelines...i.e. since the day of invitation till visa grant.
> 
> ...


Comparing other cases to yours is like comparing oranges to apples
Each case is unique 
A member today NSW 190 applicant applied in Sep 2015 and after 900 days got his grant today
There are extremes on both sides and most members get in 6 months 

So you have done your part in submitting a complete application, and now wait for CO contact or grant

Take a break from the forum for a few days and go about your day to day activities 


Cheers


----------



## vamshi7777 (Oct 7, 2015)

I'm single applicant and my documents are very basic and simple (except RPL route for ACS assessment) and I have been working in MNC's like IBM, Dell, NTT, cognizant etc...

provided relevant IT returns, form ITRV's and bank statements etc..

The first company which I worked no longer exists.... but I didn't claim points for that experience.. so I should get enquiry from CO...

but i wonder how long this can take..

I wonder where my file is stuck..


----------



## vamshi7777 (Oct 7, 2015)

Finally got my grant on April 10th, 2018. thanks for the quick info

ANZSCO Code: 261312 Developer programmer
PTE: Sept 2017: L 88 - R 84 - W 90 - S 88 (20 pts)
Total points: subclass 190 = 70 points
EOI Updated: 20th Sept 2017.
NSW invite: 13 Oct 2017
Visa applied: 31st October 2017
All documents uploaded including medicals and PCC: 25th November 2017
Visa processing commence mail from DIBP: 13 December 2017.
Visa Grant: 10 April 2018.


----------

